# Hydraulic Failure MF 135



## PAITHRE (Jan 18, 2020)

G'day all from OZ state of New South Wales

I know nothing about tractors except how to drive them (been a while tho'- about 30 years)

I introduced myself yesterday- have Massey Ferguson 135 delivered last week. Went for half an hour then the hydraulics stopped. Oil level showed low so added oil and cracked the main pressure line and no oil. 

Read the book and with external hydraulics (front end loader) I have to ad more oil.

What's the chance this will do the trick?

I know it could be one of those disasters you get with a new old tractor. Fingers crossed.

Peter (or Paithre which is Gaelic for Peter)


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

You just need to know where that extra oil goes. Aas mentioned earlier, does your tractor have a front mounted hydraulic pump for the loader? If it does, follow the hydraulic lines and see where they go. Should go to the control valve and to the "Reservoir" that may need oil.


----------



## PAITHRE (Jan 18, 2020)

pogobill said:


> You just need to know where that extra oil goes. Aas mentioned earlier, does your tractor have a front mounted hydraulic pump for the loader? If it does, follow the hydraulic lines and see where they go. Should go to the control valve and to the "Reservoir" that may need oil.


Thanks for reply

Front bucket is supplied with an internal aux pump. The high pressure line comes out of the housing under the seat (don't know name off hand) goes to the control body and to the rams and returns to the tractor body via a large transmission filling plug that has been modified to take the hose. The high pressure line has been cracked in two places but no oil. It must be the aux pump as the 3 point linkage arms do work.

Am taking it o a local mechanic. I'll take some pics and keep you advised.

Cheers

Peter


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Maybe a plugged pickup screen?


----------

